# Norways Pride: Saeverud



## emiellucifuge

Everybody know Grieg, but another norwegian composer who they are equqally proud of is Saeverud. He wrote nine symphonies, piano music and his own version of the Peer Gynt. During the Nazi occupation he wrote 3 symphonies in protest with anti war themes. When he died in 1992 he was given a state funeral which was televised publicly. 

I Myself had not heard of the man until I visited NOrway last week and our guidebook listed his home on the same page as that of Grieg. Naturally it is now a museum and I couldnt resist but buy a disc with his fifth symphony and an oboe concerto. Like Grieg and Dvorak before him melody is the focus and there are great melodies, but they are placed into a modern context with intricate timings and dissonances - I admit I liked it a lot.


----------



## emiellucifuge

No one knows or has heard him at all?


----------

